# Has anybody benefited from taking L-Argenine for IBD Diahrea



## This wouldn't be an issue (Jun 28, 2009)

I started taking L-Argenine for some added stamina in the you know what department and found out that this totally cured my IBS diahrea problem to the point where I just started getting very confident going out and even eating at restaurants. As happy as this sounds, after 8 months of taking the supplement I started having a nagging pain in my colon and my big toe hurt real bad for a few days. I read that L-Argenine can lead to Gout somewhere and that pain on your big toe is one of the main symptoms. I have been off the L-Argenine for 6 days and my colon pain is almost non exhistent. Damn, just when I thought I found my miracle cure something else goes wrong. I kept taking the L-Argenine for a couple of months hoping that the colon pain was something else. Doctors don't know ####, because I explained all this to mine and he didn't have a clue. He said to keep taking the L-Argenine. My question is, Has anyone tried this and have they experienced colon pain while on L-Argenine. I started to get scared because the pain would come and go for months. Let me know your L-Argenine experience. It also helped with my anxiety too.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

have u researched this amino-acid..??........it sounds like there is a uric acid issue.......some aminos, if the body processes r skewed, can lead to uric acid excess..........what can help this, is to increase stomach acid, hydrochloric acid.............when this very necessary stomach acid is in short supply, it can cause digestive problems, low saturated oxygen in the blood & tissues & an accumulation of toxins, one of them is uric acid.........these toxins can settle in body parts & cause trouble............i would find out the pathways of this amino & how it could lead to uric acid excess..........the kidneys could b involved, too.....they r suppose to excrete excess uric acid & other toxins............


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Although I hate Polypharmacy. There is an Rx drug to relieve gout. Perhaps you need to see an MD who is also an ND to get an accurate answer on this one or find a good PharmD and ask them. I am trying Lysine and seem to see some benefit to my mucus membranes. But I suffer from recurrent Stevens Johnson Syndrome which has very few treatment alternatives. (This is what I think caused the IBSD and SIBO). I actually have tried taking Benadryl after reading the thread about the Mast cells found in the gut lining of IBS sufferers. It does really seem to help. I have not tried any amino acids but do take glutamine powder and extra mineral supplements.


----------



## JackReynolds (Mar 31, 2010)

How much L-Arginine have you been taking? It's listed as an ingredient in a whey protein powder I like and a pre-workout energy drink I use. I'd hate to be setting myself up for gout problems.Anyway, the energy drink mix advises consumers to drink at least a gallon of water a day, which I can usually do. Perhaps someone here can comment on gout, arginine, and hydration.That being said, I'd encourage you to find a doctor or researcher whose curiosity is piqued by l-arginine curing your IBS-D and who is up to the challenge of finding something you can take/do that has the same effects without the gout. Magnesium, for instance, is also a vasodilator like l-arginine. I suspect that's why my pre-workout energy drink (NO-Xplode) contains 300-some milligrams of the stuff. I know that magnesium is known around these parts as a laxative, but that's not entirely accurate. It's true that magnesium that doesn't get absorbed in the small intestine causes your stool to retain water and run through you quickly. But you can get around that by taking smaller doses of more easily absorbed forms like magnesium taurate or magnesium glycinate.Anyway, don't give up. It sounds like you could be cured if you get the right help.


----------



## This wouldn't be an issue (Jun 28, 2009)

I started taking the 100 mg tablet at night every day. Then I cut back to half a pill and still the pain wouldn't go away in my colon. Finally I have been off the stuff for 2 weeks now and the pain is finally gone. I started taking the Digestive Advantage IBS and that seems to be working awesome. I had never tried it, but boy I am sure I finally did. I also started taking the Imodium Multisymptoms sometimes if I am going out at night, which I seldom do. I had 2 nights of going out with no issues and it felt great. The L-Argenine did help with the lybido though. I will miss it, but do not want to mess with my health or the gout. Too bad, I was very happy with the positive side. Another thing though. I do not drink hardly any water. Maybe that too is what caused the L argenine to give me that effect. I know I should drink more water, but I am hardly ever thirsty.


----------



## jackindatoilet (Jan 31, 2011)

This wouldn said:


> I started taking L-Argenine for some added stamina in the you know what department and found out that this totally cured my IBS diahrea problem to the point where I just started getting very confident going out and even eating at restaurants. As happy as this sounds, after 8 months of taking the supplement I started having a nagging pain in my colon and my big toe hurt real bad for a few days. I read that L-Argenine can lead to Gout somewhere and that pain on your big toe is one of the main symptoms. I have been off the L-Argenine for 6 days and my colon pain is almost non exhistent. Damn, just when I thought I found my miracle cure something else goes wrong. I kept taking the L-Argenine for a couple of months hoping that the colon pain was something else. Doctors don't know ####, because I explained all this to mine and he didn't have a clue. He said to keep taking the L-Argenine. My question is, Has anyone tried this and have they experienced colon pain while on L-Argenine. I started to get scared because the pain would come and go for months. Let me know your L-Argenine experience. It also helped with my anxiety too.


 I have to admit this post made me smile, and ultimately join this group. IBS for some people is just an upset stomach episode. Honestly I didn't know what IBS was untill I was 27 and had a proper diagnose. My first expierance was at age 12 when I thought I had just been impaled after using the bathroom. It ultimately left me alone accept every so often the impaling, (where this is going?,just be patient) At one point it almost took my life, the combo of the pain and months of dysentary. (lots and lots of malasorbtion and D combined with no bile at all) Those where hellish times, years of no social life, nothing, just staring death in the face and trying every known remedy out there. From Ginseng to Pepermint. Your info on L-Argenine sparks my curosity. Just so you know IBS or Spastic Colon whichs sounds like that is what you are expierencing now?! has left me alone as I have managed to illiminate the hair triggers. I have made micro imporvments over the years which has taken me from 155 skeleton (up from 133 what I weighed as a healthy vigorous fast and strong 5'5 5th grader to skeleton surving death by IBS at age 27 at 6 foot 1. I have manged threw some serious pain in the trainging with stones and weights to get my weight up to about 190 now. My consistancy has never been the same ever since this all started. When I said I have tried everything I mean it. Yoga, Qi Gong, Yogurt, Primal Defense. Primal Defense helped but I stayed a stick figure even when I had to work landscaping as a way of survival while very sick. For 3 years I took Primal Defense and never gained anything over 155. Then threw ripe pears and a few other things and lots of dead lifts, I dont look to bad, but agian still stuck with inconsistant stools, rough nights of sleep, and all the other drama with IBS. *I did use L-glutamine aka Gluta-lyn threw sci fit, plus Walnuts has made a miracle in absorption*. The key may be walnuts. I will let you know as the quest for the miracle goes on. Right now it continues to be pain and persistance.


----------



## jackindatoilet (Jan 31, 2011)

I would cut down the dose and see what happens. Sometimes a little goes along way. Walnuts aparently have L-arginine in them but in much smaller doses. I ordered a bottle of L-arginine not so much for helping the IBS but becuase I want to regain what I once had before all this, power and strength like a lion. One day I will get it back, screw ball IBS. =^)


----------

